# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Czarna plamka w jamie ustnej

## Ciszu

Witam,
dziś zauważyłem czarną plamkę na policzku w jamie ustnej. 
Zrobiłem zdjęcia: 





Czy da się rozpoznać co to może być? Nie boli mnie to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mozesz powiedzieć co sie okazało z ta czarna plamka ? Wczoraj zauważyłem dokładnie taka sama u siebie

----------


## nnn123

Koniecznie dermatolog musi to obejrzeć. Czasem takie zmiany bywają bardzo groźne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj ja miałam to samo ale spokojnie byłam nawet z tym u lekarza bo się wystraszyłam ze to czerniak może. Z tym że lekarz rodzinny stwierdził że nie widział czegos takiego jeszcze. Plamka puki co dama zniknęła po kilku gadzinach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według mnie to może być jakiś maleńki uraz który podszedł krwią i dlatego to tak wygląda. Miałam to samo

----------

